# I missed bulk banking of Morritt's Grand -



## anne1125 (Mar 22, 2008)

We would like to go to Morri'tts Grand summer of 2009.  We have a great trader but it looks like the Grands are all gone and only the Tortugas are left.

Is there a chance for more deposits or is that it?  Should be take a Tortuga unit?

Thanks for your advise.

Anne


----------



## Pat H (Mar 22, 2008)

Put in an ongoing search for the Grand only by using it's resort number. You'll probably get a week without a problem. A lot of people get excited by bulk bankings and grab a week. Later on they decide they can't make it work and cancel the exchange.


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Pat.  I feel better.  I did put in a request for about 5 weeks next summer.  I wait a few months and keep my fingers crossed.

Anne


----------



## Pat H (Mar 22, 2008)

Anne, let us know if you get a week.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 22, 2008)

I've heard that both Tortuga and Grand are very nice, with each one having its own advantages. Too bad you can't hang on to the Tortuga while you wait to see if the Grand comes through....


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 23, 2008)

What are you trading?


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 23, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> We would like to go to Morri'tts Grand summer of 2009.  We have a great trader but it looks like the Grands are all gone and only the Tortugas are left.
> 
> Is there a chance for more deposits or is that it?  Should be take a Tortuga unit?
> 
> ...




There are no 2BDRM Grand units for summer 2009 left not even with a tiger trader.

I have stayed in both and they each have there positives. If you really want to go in 2009 you won't go wrong with the Tortuga units. The 2BDRM townhouses <the majority of 2 bdrm units there> have 3 full baths and a nice floor plan. I just stayed in one last Sunday night.


----------



## caribbean (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's what I found:


  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  07/25/2009  08/01/2009 56,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  07/26/2009  08/02/2009 56,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  08/09/2009  08/16/2009 56,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  08/15/2009  08/22/2009 56,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  08/16/2009  08/23/2009 56,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  08/23/2009  08/30/2009 56,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  08/28/2009  09/04/2009 56,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  08/29/2009  09/05/2009 56,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  08/30/2009  09/06/2009 56,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  09/13/2009  09/20/2009 56,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  09/20/2009  09/27/2009 56,500  
  2 Bedrooms  6/6  Full  09/12/2009  09/19/2009 75,500  
  2 Bedrooms  6/6  Full  09/20/2009  09/27/2009 75,500


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I took the only Tortuga unit left for next summer that fit in with our schedule.  I still have a great trader and am looking for the Grand unit as well.  I would rather pay the extra exchange fee portion than miss Morritt's altogether.

If the grand shows up I'll make the switch.  If not, we'll still go to Grand Cayman.  If they didn't have the 1 in 4 rule I wouldn't mind so much.

Thanks for the advice.

Anne


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 24, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Well, I took the only Tortuga unit left for next summer that fit in with our schedule.  I still have a great trader and am looking for the Grand unit as well.  I would rather pay the extra exchange fee portion than miss Morritt's altogether.
> 
> If the grand shows up I'll make the switch.  If not, we'll still go to Grand Cayman.  *If they didn't have the 1 in 4 rule I wouldn't mind so much.*
> 
> ...



Anne That is just an RCI thing and there are ways to get around it. DAE gets Morritts inventory as well. POOF! No more 1-in-4.


----------



## NTHC (Apr 13, 2008)

We just spent Easter at the Tortuga.....we had two one bedroom units(5216 and 5217).  Our balconies overlooked the park pool area and we had an ocean view to the left.  The condos were very well worn, not overly clean and it took putting items together from the two units to have enough plates and bowls.  Our sons unit had no hot water the first two days.  We looked in on a Grand unit and it was beautiful!

This being said, we really could have cared less!  The location was perfect, the resort staff accomodating(especially Lindsay who was in charge of the kids activities) and the weather gorgeous.

We had a car so we spent 3 days on the resort and 3 days exploring.  One of our days on the resort my daughter(10), niece(12) and myself took an introductory scuba class.  For $99 each we got over 2 hours of instruction in the pool and then a 40 minute dive at "black rock" which was incredible.  Jake was unbelievable with the kids and they both are hooked now.

We didn't have cell phone service, but picked up free wireless from the Thirsty Surfer Cafe next door.  And we took our walkie talkies that worked throughout the entire resort.

If anyone has questions, I would be glad to give additional info if you pm me.
Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## lprstn (Apr 16, 2008)

I got one of the 1 br's in Tortuga for Auguest...couldn't help myself...will I go?! Yessir with or without my husband...now all I gotta do is find a babysitter...


----------

